# window bottles



## welddigger (Dec 17, 2008)

Was walking by my window bottles and decided to take a pic.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 18, 2008)

hi welddigger,  now that is worth takeing a picture of.  very pretty.    rhona


----------



## glass man (Dec 18, 2008)

MAY I HAVE THE OLD UGLY YELLER BOTTLE?[]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 19, 2008)

a color photo i took while dusting a shelf. can't get a good shot of the cornflower blue Piso's. color just doesn't come thru..........

 jim


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice.  Like the small size amber Langley's bitters!


----------



## welddigger (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a pic of my old window bottles. Then I started adding up the cost of them bottles and if the shelf ever fell or one of my three boys did something, I would be very suicidle!!!!! So they went back in the display case and some lowered value stuff came out. Buzzkutt, I have had the same problem with that color and trying too show up correctly in pics. I've tryed every bulb,background, and flash available but nothing works!!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2008)

Mighty purty Sachem.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lookin' good, welddigger! Here's one of mine. A few whiskies from one SF dealer and OP Lyons Powders of varied colors. Too bad that today is overcast. Normally the colors really show.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice pics all

 Mike, can you post some pics of those bug powders sometime? Looks like you have one of the large size ones. Id love to see them all. Ive only ever dug a few. Do you dig many nice ones out there in Cali?

 Digger Ry


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Ry, I was at York, but don't know if we spoke. I talked to some York diggers while walking the floor, and drove around the older part of town. I saw ZERO Lyons that I don't have, which really blew me away. So far, I have 58 different colors, but only one large one. It was dug in Brooklyn by an old NY diggin' bud. We also criused the old haunts while there.

 I've dug quite a few Lyons Powders out here, but mostly puce and some greens. The olive yellow example I dug here in Sacramento. I will take some more close ups tomorrow, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 23, 2008)

DARN!!! I love Whiskey


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't discriminate on people of color, Hey Mike how about letting your green cutter come play with the clears, ambers,and yellows!!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  casperwhiskey
> 
> I don't discriminate on people of color, Hey Mike how about letting your green cutter come play with the clears, ambers,and yellows!!!!


 
 LOOKIN' GOOD, Dave! Your website is too cool. Well done. I wish that I could read that Hotaling sign a little better. Send me a couple of pis, will you?

 Mike


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> Nice pics all
> 
> ...


 
 Here 'ya go, Ry. These might be a little better, but we are still short on sunshine this AM. I got the one pic per post message so will do another in a minute.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Numero Dos.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 23, 2008)

what pretty pictures.....[]


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 23, 2008)

Mike, thanks for taking the time for the close ups. You have some very very nice bug powders, my fav would have to be that large ginger ale looking colored one. Killer Thanks again

 Ry


----------

